# Haiku



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

lol for people dat dont know, haiku is a form of japanese poetry that consists of 17 syllables with lines of 5,7, and 5. Heres my example:

*Winter*
              snow falls from the sky   -5
              grass loses its color       -7
             saddest of seasons         -5


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

what the *censored.3.0* is this?
should be in the museum
i luff haikus tho
xP


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

-__-

well my bad that its in the wrong place
I just want to see if people can do it and make sense xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

In the lone darkness
The Autumn crows and ravens
Peck and Peck my soul 

There. XD

[oh and the second line of your haiku has 6 syllables....]


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

lol good but last line had 6 and second line had 8 =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol good but last line had 6 and second line had 8 =P


Uhh no hon. I'm pretty sure I got my syllables right.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

soul is 2 syllables and
gr-ass los-es its col-or= 7 =P


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> In the lone darkness
> The Autumn crows and ravens
> Peck and Peck my soul
> 
> ...


Oooo. I like coffeh! Creative! ^.^


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> soul is 2 syllables and
> gr-ass los-es its col-or= 7 =P


Soul is 1 syllable, and you got it wrong. 
That's not how you do it. -__-


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

lol ours both had 14 syllables in total  so whatever xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

The bright afternoon
and the empty mid-night sky
Start to fade away

I'm not sure if it's completly correct, but I'm hoping it is!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lol ours both had 14 so whatever xD


Umm no.
Dude.....you're not counting your syllables right.
Mine has 17. I make haikus all the time...I know what syllables are. -__-


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Haiku is real cool

I do them all the time now

Well not ALL the time


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude.... use a syllable counter or sumting cuz mine and urs have 14


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Haiku is real cool
> 
> I do them all the time now
> 
> Well not ALL the time


lol good one


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

my time has come now
for me to leave T B T
all of you good bye


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sonic is real awesome. 

He's better than mario.

He is really tight.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......no.....dude when you pronounce soul I doubt you say 'so' then 'ul' it's all one syllable
-___- you can tell by the way you pronounce it. 
WTF. Who uses a syllable counter? .....[you have to be like....nvm] XD
CRY NO! DAMMMIIIIT -.-


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope im counting dem myself, im telling u to use one

and why are you leaving cry?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> my time has come now
> for me to leave T B T
> all of you good bye


NO CRY! T.T

STAY for chocolate milk! That you should share with me xD
=^.^=


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Coffebean has failed
To make a good haiku.
She now really sucks.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha
@that guy who asked why: cuz u all phail. lol jk.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Coffebean has failed
> To make a good haiku.
> She now really sucks.


But her Haiku made sense.. and it was the right syllabols.. i dunno what you're talking about..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Coffebean has failed
> To make a good haiku.
> She now really sucks.


This is funny.
Guys.....learn how to count your syllables.
I've been doing this forever, and I was taught how to do them.

And you Demo, are the one who phails. Because I'm the one who's correct here. XD


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur doin' it wrong, syllables go like this: Po-Ta-Toes, that's 3. Soul, that's 1. Ham-er-Time, that's 3 too.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

It was just a joke!

Don't worry I was kidding.

I hope it's all cool.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so funny!
LMAO they're talking to someone who has been making haikus for years...
AND TELLING HER SHE'S WRONG! XDDDD

LMAO no but seriously, that's how you count your syllables, by the way you say the word. -__-


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a trick for you nubs who cant count syllables when you speak everytime ur chin goes down that's one syllable. Now try it see? soul ur chin drops down ONCE.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Whoopsie I messed up. 

But it was finally fixed.

Thank god for edit.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... You know i was talking to Ricano right? Your starting to confuse me D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know.
You're right, I mean that it's funny how we are correcting them and they keep refusing to accept that soul is one syllable XD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

A few days ago,

I saw coffeh's sexy shoes.

Those shoes looked real good.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

coffee he was talking to me, relax lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Here's a trick for you nubs who cant count syllables when you speak everytime ur chin goes down that's one syllable. Now try it see? soul ur chin drops down ONCE.


GO CRY! xD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

What? People think soul is more than 1 syllable? OMG!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol okay, i think my brian is fizzing out now.

Brain, not Brian. Braaaiiin <_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> coffee he was talking to me, relax lol


I know he was, read what I wrote.
Okay back to haikus now that *hopefully* you learned how to count syllables correctly. 

Love is very strange
Something one can't comprehend
And drives you crazy


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

That was good wording.

It was a good subject too.

You are good at this.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I still can't believe people thought soul was more than 1 syllable. :O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*claps* wonderful!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Life is not that short
Just do with your time wisely 
And see what I mean


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a veteran, 

on haiku is what I mean.

I am serious.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

A kiss is a dream
The warmth and the beauty
then suddenly ends


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is pretty fun. 

This should be a big contest.

Winner gets some bells


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

i would if i had money xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Your eyes see beauties
The world, the people, and all
All meaning kitties

XDDD

[Demo don't start with the contest crap because if you do, it will get locked no doubt at some point]


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I want money, too.

Who started this topic, back

when it just started?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

I strive for success
Working as hard as I can
Until I succeed


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

I did lol
like i said, im broke


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

I cant believe
hard as i tried
nubz vs ninjas got closed.............hmmmmmmm


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have come to see

that a contest would not be

a good idea.


(hub you did it wrong. RE-ADD ME!)


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

I eat bananas
DK comes to get me back
I throw  the peelings


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Now I pity you
As I never see you bloom
In love and in life

[lolol coffeh style XD]


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am getting off,

before this gets spammy, now.

Goodbye all of you.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Now I pity you
> As I never see you bloom
> In love and in life
> 
> [lolol coffeh style XD]


Now I realize you
You are somewhat different, yes
I expect insults


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

[Guys don't spam this is fun n.n]

If you dare to spam
What will be left of you will
be nothing but dust


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it as an insult XD
That was just for people that have sad lives...o.0

[your first two lines have to many syllables btw n.n]


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

RE-A-LIZE! 3 syllables!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

oh noez! coffee has been corrected! =0


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> RE-A-LIZE! 3 syllables!


You can actually say it 2 ways, Re-a-lize, or Reel-ize.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> oh noez! coffee has been corrected! =0


Uhh....no that was to the other dude XD


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ur too good to be corrected xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

If you love your friends
Stand for them when they need you
And don't betray them


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

So what, a mistake
It was an accident, yes
Now, this is getting spammy


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

it is not spam if it sticks to the topic and everyone is posting haikus


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> So what, a mistake
> It was an accident, yes
> Now, this is getting spammy


Dear boy you are wrong
They are just correcting you
It's not really spam 

Okay but really,

You hear the birds chirp
You smell the sweet scented breeze
Yes, it's spring indeed


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

@ricano:

You are ruining,

All of the fun of haiku.

You are tempting spam


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and most people I know say it: Reelize, so that's why I said it that way. But now on here it will be ReUHlize for me. <_<


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

As fragile as glass
As innocent as kittens
Is a young girl's heart


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

This topic is good
These haiku's are wonderful
Keep this up people


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

In complete peace now,
the citizens all sleep well
practically dead

Is that good?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't play with my strings
The strings of my poor young soul
Because I bite back

>


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

[ Melody said:
			
		

> ,Jan 30 2009, 08:48:11 PM]In complete peace now,
> the citizens all sleep well
> practically dead
> 
> Is that good?


yup thats perfect


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

So this is haiku
Hmm, so it is true, so true
So this is haiku


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, that was real good.

Now spice it up a little.

Give it all you got.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Nook has some haiku
Yes yes, buy this, yes, oh yes
Feel free to browse, yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> As fragile as glass
> As innocent as kittens
> Is a young girl's heart


My favorite so far coffeh!

The babbling stream
The breeze of the winter air
Burns deeply inside


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

In the town, Kingdom
The animals await her,
For she will come soon.

Talking about the next time I get on AC


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

The power of love
Is so very intense that
It can become hate


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

I smell so bad
Badder than rotting cheese
and i suck


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

My heart strives for you,

Random girl that i like lots.

I love her so much.                           :'(


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Girls are so gentle
Guys don't get a single thing
They just let us weep


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I smell so bad
> Badder than rotting cheese
> and i suck


lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

guys are awesome
girls are not
deal with it


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Girls are so complex.

They don't know how hard it is,

to make them happy.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> guys are awesome
> girls are not
> deal with it


You are messing up
You are doing it all wrong
That is not haiku


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

If I only could
My heart would be only his
But sadly I can't

T-T


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> guys are awesome
> girls are not
> deal with it


4
3
3

nice try but no dice xP


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Life is unfair
so what to do?
deal with it


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

-_-*.....I suck so.....go figure


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I wish that I would,

find a nice girl to care for.

I'd give all my love.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Life is unfair
> so what to do?
> deal with it


Please quit messing up
That is completely wrong, yes
Cheese does taste well, yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Why does he Taunt me
With all of his talk and charm
I cannot resist


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

My broken heart, his.
Only to be broken more.
How I want it back.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scuse me if i dont do japanease......


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Down comes pretty white
Here, it comes vividly now
And we call it snow


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh geez, i'm sorry.

I don't mean to make you sad.

I just want to care.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> soul is 2 syllables and
> gr-ass los-es its col-or= 7 =P


um...
cough*wrong*cough


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

If you bust the trust,

i'll eat you for my breakfast.

So don't bust the trust.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've already been through this... Don't bring it up again x~x


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

Please help me mend it
How my heart aches, day and night
If only we stopped.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

it was nice to meet

all of you but now i go

and i bid farewell


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we established that already
move on, yes? lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Tears roll down my cheeks
You cannot calm my sorrow
You just lost my love


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bye, cryindarkness.

We'll miss you on TBT.

See you again soon.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like color red,
Cause it teh color of blood
so just deal with it


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Can he be the one?
The one that can make me smile?
Or am I just doomed?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

My words can't express,

how much there is in my heart.

It is very pure.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am going now
good-bye,dont cry for me please.
cause im just going.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Mabel and Sabel
Two sisters, they are Able
They are so stable


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

What is that feeling
You get in your very core
When you see him smile?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

My friends all hate me
I just can't explain it now
Please love me again.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Mabel and Sabel
> Two sisters, they are Able
> They are so stable


Man, I had a hard time with this one actually


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Loving with my heart.

Experiences that I've missed:

Finding one I love.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

we wont cry for you
your haikus did not work out
at least you tried it


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Coffeebean so cold.

I melted her icy heart.

Inner feelings show.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it love or not?
Is it just a silly crush?
Oh dear, so confused...


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

_Watch the little boy.
In the street to get a ball.
Now hear the car crash._


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> _Watch the little boy.
> In the street to get a ball.
> Now hear the car crash._


very...evil o_o


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> _Watch the little boy.
> In the street to get a ball.
> Now hear the car crash._


...A little on the dark side...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am not a perv.

Tell me when to settle down.

I will switch like that.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

What is left to bear?
Nothing much to be honest
Just that little strand


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

You left me stranded
Alone and in the darkness
With no hopes nor dreams....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Haiku Haikuey
Haiku Haiku Haikuey
Haiku Haikuey


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

My heart strives for love.

I live to care for people.

My heart loves to love.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Death just sounds so good
Knowing you can't even breathe
So perfect right now


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

Crippled old lady.
Near the staircase leading out.
End it,push her down.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

You a graduate

So kind and sweet but why now

Got shot, now lifeless

_

Today remember

It was your last day today

I miss your warm smile._


in memory of my grandpa.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

@coffeh:


What are you saying?

Are you suicidal now?

You think crazy thoughts.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Death is so near now

I can almost taste blood shed

Lift the knife good bye


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Old pond
A frog jumps
The sound of water


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Romance in my heart
Cannot live without you, love
I wish you were mine


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Dead, wilted flower
The memories are now gone
Sorrow and silent


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crap! I'm scared!

I don't want to see shed blood!

Please don't leave us now!


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

I always loved you

But couldn't you see but now

I'm his and your hers


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm really the only person to post REAL haiku?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

The rush in your blood
The quick beat now in your heart
You know it is end


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Tomorrow is new

Will I come back? I don't know

But I want to flame.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm really the only person to post REAL haiku?


its real, but the structure is all wrong


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing left of us
But the memories engraved
Forever in you


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

This is way easy
Come on people, more haikus
or listen to mine...?


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

Slowly its dying
This topic will die soon now
What a shame it is


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

It's time for farewells
The thread has not much longer
only minutes left


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

die die die die die
only this races through my mind
forever goodbye


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 30, 2009)

Haiku, a something I don't know
Reading gets boring
As this topic continues


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

You did it backwards it's 5-7-5 not 7-5-7
XD


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 30, 2009)

....crap.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

The world is falling
So look out over ur heads
ur going to die

I tried


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

good work


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

When u jump high up
U can  jump high over the moon
to eat some yellow cheese


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

my heart is swelling
My insides are burning up
she cant just leave us


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Cannot live without
Cannot go on much longer
Without you with me


----------



## MGMT (Jan 31, 2009)

Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refridgerator


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Haikus are easy
> But sometimes they don't make sense
> Refridgerator


lawl. refridgerator? and it WORKS? good job xD

Over the mountains
and into the bright sunlight
Look at me waiting


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 31, 2009)

RAWR Chore on the floor
Big Monkey small penguindon
Fried Chicken for Rugs


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

My soul was brightened
My heart just kept pounding on
He glanced my way


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 31, 2009)

Mmmm Wafflez are good
I like Waffles and French Toast
The big cow says mooo


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 31, 2009)

Morning has arrived
The lovely jays are chirping
And I'm locked up here


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 14, 2009)

Jesse is cool
he goes to school and stuff
meow i am a cat :3


----------



## ArcticKyle (Mar 15, 2009)

(written by me)

Wise ones with wrinkles
Travel in arrows due south
Fly geese warmth is near


----------



## moonlight33 (Dec 29, 2010)

yes cool huh


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

Stalker.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2010)

Loljumbohugebump


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Loljumbohugebump


You called me a nub D=

Well I was, but still D=


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol sorry :santagyroid:


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bully.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol, this topic


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:'(


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pally, you are great
You are just too awesome
Words can't describe it.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o u


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2010)

I like rhyming haikus.

I like spaghetti
I like everything yummy
Except for confetti

Don't eat the white snow
Taste of snow I really hate
You will get headaches 

There once was a boy
He floated on red balloons
Now he's on the moon

An idiot was raging
The trolls were laughing harder
The kid raged some more (okay, that doesn't rhyme)

Just think of all the possibilities!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 29, 2010)

dunno if this one's already been posted, but..

haikus are funny
but sometimes they don't make sense
refridgerator


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a haiku,
You can easily see that.
I like my haiku


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 29, 2010)

The bell tree is cool
I really like pokemon
This is really weird


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> dunno if this one's already been posted, but..
> 
> haikus are funny
> but sometimes they don't make sense
> refridgerator


It has.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 29, 2010)

Sex 

Oh, I Just Had Sex,
It Was Amazingly Great
Even though I Cried.


----------



## OJ. (Dec 29, 2010)

there are 5 sluts here (5)
They are all really whorish (7)
Please do not rape me (5)

after listening to my friends talk about anime all day


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 29, 2010)

OJ. said:
			
		

> there are 5 sluts here (5)
> They are all really whorish (7)
> Please do not rape me (5)
> 
> after listening to my friends talk about anime all day


NOPE.

5-6-5.
disregard that i forgot how to count


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Sex
> 
> Oh, I Just Had Sex,
> It Was Amazingly Great
> Even though I Cried.


what is this I don't even


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2010)

When on your way out
Be sure that you say goodbye
Then lock the door tight.
-Everdread


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 30, 2010)

whatwhatwhatwhatwhat
whatwhatwhatwhatwhatwhatwhat
whatwhatwhatwhatwhat


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> whatwhatwhatwhatwhat
> whatwhatwhatwhatwhatwhatwhat
> whatwhatwhatwhatwhat


nonononono
nonononononono
nonononono

Lol it rhymes


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 30, 2010)

Magical Triad

Three Gold Triangles
Power, Wisdom and Courage
Used As A Last Hope


----------

